# Tivo Desktop 2.5.1 doesn't install



## cwilmire (Dec 27, 2007)

New to Tivo. Fresh install on XP SP2. Tivo Desktop 2.5 Fails with getfp:0x001c. Turned off firewall and antivirus. Shut down all running programs and killed EVERYTHING in the task bar. Still fails. Read the "are you having trouble" document on the 2.5 download page. Ran the TivoDesktopCleanup.zip program several times. Reinstalled vbscript. Rebooted a gazillion times. Fails every time. Why is the installer failing??? Anybody got a copy of 2.3 or 2.4 for me to try?


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## Pricele$$Vulture (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm having a similar problem too except it does not install at all on Vista. Just get a generic error message everytime that the installation ended prematurely.


----------



## jebnet (Aug 14, 2004)

I just bought desktop + today, tried to install it, on WinXP and I am getting an error; can someone post help please

Thank you


----------



## renkablue (Sep 16, 2007)

jebnet said:


> I just bought desktop + today, tried to install it, on WinXP and I am getting an error; can someone post help please
> 
> Thank you


The operating system your PC is using is one critical factor. I had XP Pro Service Pack 1, and it wouldn't install until I upgraded to XP Pro Service Pack 2. Then it did with no problem.


----------



## Pricele$$Vulture (Dec 29, 2007)

What about Vista? I can't get it to install at all. Are there any known issues with Tivo Desktop and Win Vista?


----------



## Gig (Dec 30, 2007)

Having same issue with getting the error "getfp:0X001C" Called TIVO. They don't think it is their problem. I've never had problems loading other programs on my PC. Anyone got any ideas????


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Gig said:


> Having same issue with getting the error "getfp:0X001C" Called TIVO. They don't think it is their problem. I've never had problems loading other programs on my PC. Anyone got any ideas????


When do you see this error, during what part of the install?

Here are some prior versions for people who were asking...
http://greg_burns.home.comcast.net/TivoDesktop


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

Are you trying to install the TiVo software directly or doing it remotely?


----------



## ilwerath (Dec 31, 2007)

My TivoDesktop 2.5.1 is also failing with the error getfp:0x001c on a Windows 2k3 server x64.

It displays this message shortly after opening the install executable, it flashes the "Preparing to install window" and then dumps out with 

(titlebar) Installer Information

(body) InstallHelper message processing failed for message
"getfp:0x001c" Error Description: 

Empty from there down, with an "Ok" button at the bottom.  

Clicking the Ok gives the "The installation ended prematurely because an error occurred."

AFAIK, I'm running the latest version of Windows Installer. 

To answer another question, yes, it is attempting to install it from a local volume to the server, but I'm logged into the server over RDP -- it's a headless server. I'll round up a monitor and keyboard and try it from a real console and update everyone.

UPDATE: Logging in from true console (Keyboard and monitor) worked. It installed fine. Strange, I've never had to log in locally for any other installs.... (shrug)


----------



## Pricele$$Vulture (Dec 29, 2007)

greg_burns said:


> When do you see this error, during what part of the install?
> 
> Here are some prior versions for people who were asking...
> http://greg_burns.home.comcast.net/TivoDesktop


Thank you.
There is obviously something from with the 2.5 version. I installed 2.0 and it went through fine.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Pricele$$Vulture said:


> Thank you.
> There is obviously something from with the 2.5 version. I installed 2.0 and it went through fine.


I wouldn't go back that far. 2.0 requires a playback password.


----------



## Gig (Dec 30, 2007)

How do I find an earlier version of Tivo ToGo?


----------



## Gig (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry didn't read all the messages. Thanks Greg Burns!!!! I loaded the 2.4a version off your link and it worked!! The 2.5 version did not. Appriciate your help!


----------



## cgt1z (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks Greg Burns!!!! I loaded the 2.4a version off your link and it worked!!


----------



## jdiliddo (Jan 27, 2008)

I downloaded version 2.5.1 of TiVo Desktop to my Windows XP Pro PC but I cannot get the install to work. I have a full access admin account on my PC and no other programs were running when I attempt the install.

Here is a list of what I have tried so far.


Uninstalled my current working version as instructed and installed 2.5.1 - install failed
Rebooted my PC - Install failed
Deleted the install file and downloaded a new copy - Install failed
Downloaded and ran the TiVo Desktop Cleaner app - Install failed
Rebooted my PC and ran install again - Install failed
Ran TiVoDesktopCleaner again and ran install - Install failed
I even tried to reinstall my formerly working 2.3a version but I get the same error as with all other attempts.

"The installation ended prematurely because an error occurred"

Are there install log files or any other items I can check to get this working? I've just downloaded versions 2.4a and 2.2 and will try installing these today.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

jdiliddo said:


> Are there install log files or any other items I can check to get this working?


Try launching the installer from a command prompt...

tivodesktop2.5.1 /l*v c:\tivodesktop.log

^^That is an "L" not a "1"

Post your log and lets see what it says.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Installer


> Although verbose logs are very useful for diagnosing Windows Installer problems, they can be very long and difficult to read without practice. A quick way to find the location of a problem in the log is to open it in a text editor (such as Notepad) and search for the phrase "Return Value 3". This entry commonly appears in logs close to the point where a critical error has occurred. The Windows Installer SDK provides a tool called WiLogUtl, which parses and annotates Windows Installer log files.


----------



## jdiliddo (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Greg. Here's the log file. I zipped it to get past the size restriction.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

jdiliddo said:


> Thanks Greg. Here's the log file. I zipped it to get past the size restriction.


PM sent.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Noticed is says your My Tivo Recordings folder is on the D: drive.

Property(C): LOCAL_ROOT_PATH = D:\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings

and this

Property(C): ROOTDRIVE = E:\

Not sure what that means. Mine says C:\ there.

I would kill all registry keys and try again.

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TiVo
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2025429265-492894223-1343024091-1003\Software\TiVo


----------



## iautom8u (Apr 10, 2005)

regedit and find a similar location:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TiVo
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2025429265-492894223-1343024091-1003\Software\TiVo

Change the "LOCAL_ROOT_PATH" to wherever your "My TIVO" folder is.

This will fix the issue in Vista, I have done this on 2 different machine las night. THanks Greg Burns for the help.


----------



## mjjgav (Jan 23, 2008)

i just upgraded to tivo 2.5.1 desktop and it is not transferring my show to my laptop? my account is in good standing but it says in the messages and settings that my dhcp failed? do i have to reset it?


----------



## jdiliddo (Jan 27, 2008)

I cleaned my registry throughly, ran the TivoDesktopCleaner again and tried the install again. The same thing happens, exactly as before. I have another log file from the latest install. I hope this can help.


----------



## jdiliddo (Jan 27, 2008)

jdiliddo said:


> I cleaned my registry throughly, ran the TivoDesktopCleaner again and tried the install again. The same thing happens, exactly as before. I have another log file from the latest install. I hope this can help.


I was referred to the following link: 
http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10339857
Basically, At the command prompt type the following: regsvr32 vbscript.dll and press Enter. Run the install program and voila, everything works 100%!!!
:up::up::up:


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

jdiliddo said:


> I was referred to the following link:
> http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10339857
> Basically, At the command prompt type the following: regsvr32 vbscript.dll and press Enter. Run the install program and voila, everything works 100%!!!
> :up::up::up:


One of these days I'll remember that one. 

Seems to be pretty common problem.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

jdiliddo said:


> I was referred to the following link:
> http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10339857


This is probably a better link for this fix


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, thanks to this thread I was able to get Tivo Desktop 2.6.2 to install. I also had to "regsvr32 vbscript.dll" at a adminstrator elevated command prompt in Vista with UAC on. Thanks to all! :up:


----------

